# Talk me out of buying this....



## MikeWalker777 (Mar 18, 2009)

2009 SE Racing DJ Flyer 

$400

Any objections?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

MikeWalker777 said:


> 2009 SE Racing DJ Flyer
> 
> $400
> 
> Any objections?


nah, looks good for the price. especially with a marzocchi fork. buy it.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks solid. Love the fork. I'd say go for it.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I love the company. I have 2 of their bikes and my GF has 1. Not these ones though. They just stopped making these DJ MTB b/c the market was saturated so they weren't selling well but not b/c they were bad bikes. 
I also say do it.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

can't complain about that price


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd tear his arm off.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Did you take the plunge?


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Id snatch that up asap for sure!... if youre in the market that is


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Go for it!!!


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

That a DJ1?
Hell yea buy it!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

PNW Freeride said:


> That a DJ1?
> Hell yea buy it!


It appears to say "DJ Flyer" on the seat tube.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

One thing though: Why so little travel? It looks like it has 60mm!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

looks like 80mm


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> It appears to say "DJ Flyer" on the seat tube.


hes talking about the fork


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Ohhhh......my bad  I'm not too experienced when it comes to SE bikes and DJing forks


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it's a dj3


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

theseller's ad is still up... 
http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/1810187948.html


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

My buddy rides that exact bike and loves it. Ive ridden it, I like the Geo on my STP more, but its still a damn nice bike. go for it. Good price too


----------

